# Weaving- sites for patterns adding new patterns every day.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.allfiberarts.com/2011/patternsdrafts.htm


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for the sites. I can't wait to check them all out!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you for this site. It is amazing.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.sheepcabana.com/?p=190

Another great pattern.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Christmas trees. There are multiple parts to this this might be the last on.e


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

https://liliandmums.wordpress.com/2014/08/18/how-to-weave-the-houndstooth-pattern/

Hounds tooth


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

http://magniloquentswarpedworld.blogspot.com/2015/01/project-rigid-heddle-two-tone-waffle.html

This is nice. but not really a pattern. Just some tips.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great site.
http://www.theweavingloom.com/category/weaving-lessons/


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

The Leno stitch.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I did not know how easy these were and so pretty to enjoy:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

A dish towel--- on a ridgid heddle loom.
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=284240.0


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I want to purchase a 8 harness loom 24-27 wide, floor model, i live in bromont quebec, would go to vermont if necessary, we are close to the border if you ow of anyone please pm me! Thanks!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

There will be more added next week.


----------

